
WhatsApp Finally Has a Plan to Make Money, and It's Genius - migueldemoura
https://www.inc.com/robbie-abed/whatsapp-finally-has-a-plan-to-make-money-its-genius.html
======
napoleoncomplex
This has been in testing for a while, so I'm guessing they already know how to
prevent businesses from having automated replies to each customer message to
avoid paying the charge. Anyone have an idea how they do it?

